# Teenage Acne!!!



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Well, I'm 17 and i have bad acne on my face and shoulder blade area. I have been to a Dermatologist and they have given me just about every type of benziol peroxide wash. and antibiotics i refuse to take anything like acu-tame or the like due to the side effects. Is there any good remedy's or soaps or sure fire ways to rid of acne? Thanks so much!


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

You might try aloe vera. My cousin had TERRIBLE acne right into adulthood, but when he started drinking aloe vera juice (about an ounce a day, as I remember it) and using aloe vera gel on his acne, it cleared right up.


----------



## catdance62 (Dec 7, 2008)

I heard that brewers yeast daily, just mix in juice or water, will help. 
If you are female, and are not already on birth control pills, they help control acne because they control your hormone levels which is what usually contributes to teenaged acne (and also menopausal acne which is surprisingly common)


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

4animals said:


> Well, I'm 17 and i have bad acne on my face and shoulder blade area. I have been to a Dermatologist and they have given me just about every type of benziol peroxide wash. and antibiotics i refuse to take anything like acu-tame or the like due to the side effects. Is there any good remedy's or soaps or sure fire ways to rid of acne? Thanks so much!


Male or female? If female, on the pill? If on the pill, which one?


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Nevada said:


> Male or female? If female, on the pill? If on the pill, which one?


im a guy lol..


----------



## Raynewolfe (Jan 6, 2009)

4animals said:


> Well, I'm 17 and i have bad acne on my face and shoulder blade area. I have been to a Dermatologist and they have given me just about every type of benziol peroxide wash. and antibiotics i refuse to take anything like acu-tame or the like due to the side effects. Is there any good remedy's or soaps or sure fire ways to rid of acne? Thanks so much!


I have this and Psoriasis as both a child and adult. Same problems back and forth to specialists. I use lye soap and it clears it right up. Give it a try and stop using detergent soaps. Good Luck.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> You might try aloe vera. My cousin had TERRIBLE acne right into adulthood, but when he started drinking aloe vera juice (about an ounce a day, as I remember it) and using aloe vera gel on his acne, it cleared right up.


Where do i get aloe vera juice?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

There are a lot of misconceptions out there about acne, I think. 

Acne is NOT caused only by too much oil production. It is caused by a blockage to the oil gland, so that the oil backs up. This can be caused by a number of things including too much oil production, eating an unbalanced diet and not drinking enough water and not cleaning the area properly. 

Yes, you do need to use an oil-based product on oily skin. The reason to use oil-based moisturiser for oily skin is because it creates a fine barrier of oil on the surface and 'tricks' the skin into thinking it has produced enough oil, so it will stop. Overtime, it actually helps to balance out oil production. 

Do NOT use alcohol on your skin. It is very drying and your skin is very sensitive at the moment. Acne is not a normal skin condition, so alcohol can lead to a lot of irritation. 

A facial mask with clays would be beneficial.

Stop using commercial soap on your skin. Only buy handmade soap. The mass produced soaps are incredibly bad for skin, containing synthetic chemicals such as SLS.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> You might try aloe vera. My cousin had TERRIBLE acne right into adulthood, but when he started drinking aloe vera juice (about an ounce a day, as I remember it) and using aloe vera gel on his acne, it cleared right up.





Raynewolfe said:


> I have this and Psoriasis as both a child and adult. Same problems back and forth to specialists. I use lye soap and it clears it right up. Give it a try and stop using detergent soaps. Good Luck.


Where can i get some of this lye soap?


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Aloe Vera Juice can usually be found at a pharmacy. CVS carries it in small quantities. I think it was about $10 for 10 ounces, but KMart has Fruit of the Earth brand $10 for a 3+ liter jug. I think they're is organic, too. I could never get past the taste, but maybe you'll like it. 

ALL soap is made with lye. It's one of the necessary ingredients to create soap. You'll see it listed on your soap label as lye, sodium hydroxide, potassium hydroxide or there may be wording like "saponified oils of.....". What Raynewolfe is probably referring to is handmade soap. Many times this was called lye soap. There are several forum members who sell soap, Muller's Lane Farm, beaglady, MELOC, tater's pa, just to name a few. There may be some listed on the barter board right now, or pop into the soapmaker's subforum and ask.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

4animals said:


> Where do i get aloe vera juice?


Check with a health food store -- if they don't have it, they should be able to tell you where to find it.


----------



## Tracy Rimmer (May 9, 2002)

Charleen said:


> Aloe Vera Juice can usually be found at a pharmacy. CVS carries it in small quantities. I think it was about $10 for 10 ounces, but KMart has Fruit of the Earth brand $10 for a 3+ liter jug. I think they're is organic, too. I could never get past the taste, but maybe you'll like it.


You don't like the taste? I always thought it was incredibly refreshing. My mom used to keep a jug in the fridge (going back to the eighties here -- my aunt used to get it for her, hoping it would help her arthritis) and I could never stay away from the stuff.


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Tracy Rimmer said:


> You don't like the taste? I always thought it was incredibly refreshing. My mom used to keep a jug in the fridge (going back to the eighties here -- my aunt used to get it for her, hoping it would help her arthritis) and I could never stay away from the stuff.


I even tried putting it in my orange juice and I just didn't like it. I switched to Apple cider vinegar in warm water with a small spoon of honey mixed in. :icecream: Now I just use the Aloe Vera Juice to make soap!


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

Sulfur Soap. You can find it at Mexican/ethnic stores.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

4animals said:


> Where can i get some of this lye soap?


I've heard of serious acne problems being helped with garamycin cream or ointment. Unfortunately most doctors look down their noses on using an antibiotic for that purpose, since long term use also kills off the normal flora on the skin and creates its own set of problems. Still, you might ask your doctor about it.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I second sulpher soap. I get mine online.


----------



## floridacracker (Dec 3, 2008)

Chiming in here since I used to be an esthetician prior to kids! Did the derm say it was regular acne or cystic acne? If it is cystic acne you have two options 1. take the medicine the derm will perscribe although you are concerned about side effects as you should be or 2. wait and see if you "grow" out of it although you may not. If it is regular "teenage" acne I would suggest the following:
1. Monitor you diet and cut out any unecessary fats i.e. chips, french fries, etc.. what you eat and drink will show up on your face.
2. Use a mild soap such as basis or neutrogena in the am, afternoon and at nite. Do not use anything harsh to scrub your face w/ as it will aggravate your face. Walmart usually carries round facial sponges (about 4") which are great to use and gentle.
3. After washing/drying your face w/ cotton apply witch hazel. This will remove any excess oil the soap may not have gotten but will not strip your skin of it's natural oils which it does need.
4. There are remedies out there that contain Tea Tree oil which is great for treating breakouts. If you can't find a "spot treatment" you can usually find Tea Tree oil at a health food store. I'd suggest you mix about 1/2 a tablespoon of aloe vera gel w/ two drop of the tea tree oil (in the palm of your hand) and then apply the mixture where needed. 
5. Use a clay or mud mask once or twice a week. You can find decent one's at most drug stores. These are also great as "spot" treatments if you want to target one or two breakouts on your face. Toothpaste can also be used as a "spot treatment" 
6. Make sure you are taking a shower in the am and in the pm! At your age your hormones are changing which can contribute to the acne as well. 
and finally don't pick or squeeze!!!! that is very bad and will make things worse!
Good luck pumpkin!


----------



## PennyJ (Mar 31, 2008)

My teenage daughter _had_ acne as well. We tried proactiv, etc. Finally on the recommendation from one of her friends, she now uses "Nature's Cure". We get it at Wal-Mart, and there is a product for males and for females. She's had very good luck with it.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

my son is clearing up with charcoal soap - with tea tree/eucalyptus/rosemary.

he was looking fairly raggedy for a while - now almost clear!


----------



## silosounds (Nov 13, 2004)

I feel alot of the time acne can be cured with nutrients that are lacking in the processed food we eat . So supplements play a vital role in a clear complexion, calcium helps balance the ph of the skin , vitamin A helps skin to rebuild after breakouts, a good B complex that is well balanced in all the B vitamins including pyridoxin, pantothenic acid.
riboflavin and folic acid, this will help reduce oil on the face that causes black heads, vita C to help the infection not spread, vita D to aid in calcium intake,vita E to prevent scaring 

nutrition almanac says
vita A 50,000 ius a day for a month
vita B 5-15 mgs
niacin 100mgs 3 a day
pantothenic acid 300mg
vita C 1000 mgs
vita D 200-400 mg
vita E 400 ius
calcium 1000mg

It may be helpful to wash bedding often and stay away from dairy products like the puss milk we buy at walmart, ice cream ,cheese. Often acne can be a food reaction to dairy.
especially if ones. been on anti biotic in the past . also a skin lotion with coq10 in it may help. best hopes for you.


----------



## travis91 (Jul 26, 2005)

dreamy what kinda sulfur soap do you use?


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

i get my sulpher soap from http://www.sulphursoap.com/. its the orginal one. it smells good too not like rotten eggs. my bar has lasted a while too.


----------



## 2ndmouse (Jan 16, 2009)

> yes, you do need to use an oil-based product on oily skin. The reason to use oil-based moisturiser for oily skin is because it creates a fine barrier of oil on the surface and 'tricks' the skin into thinking it has produced enough oil, so it will stop. Overtime, it actually helps to balance out oil production.


That's actually true, as a young man I had acne and I found that using a cold sore medicine called "carmex" (it comes in a little tiny jar with a yellow lid) and spot treating the acne cleared it up quickly.

http://www.mycarmex.com/how-it-works/default.aspx

I'm not sure why it works, I'm going to guess the combination of killing germs and moisturizing the skin does it.

It makes a sore zit feel better too. Give it a try.


----------



## halfpint (Jan 24, 2005)

Acne can be caused by many different things. For our family, eating a healthy diet (lots of fruit/vegetables - many of them fresh and cutting out soda's and junk food) helped begin clearing up all of us. Using home made lye soap has cleared up the rest of us except one son. He uses a witch hazel soap from a health food store that has cleared him (I think it is Grandpa's Brand). The witch hazel soap breaks me out more, so what works for one person may not work for another. My favorite for my face is tea tree with aloe.

Almost any craft fair will have soapmakers - just make sure they are making their soap with lye, a few sell glycerine soaps which probably won't help your situation. Also, with the humidity in Alabama in the summer months, glycerine soap will absorb moisture from the air and can become a gooey mess. 

We have passed your way in August every year headed to a convention in PC Beach for my husband, however they have already cancelled it for this year due to budget concerns. 
Dawn


----------



## sewsilly (May 16, 2004)

For very mild acne, the sulfur soap (found in the hispanic section of stores like Dollar General or mexican groceries) works well. 

All three of my teens have used that in the early days... but found excellent help in benzaclin gel, which is a prescription for heavier, more scarring acne. The pediatrician or family doctor prescribed it and it works without any 'systemic' drugs in the digestive tract. Clear as a babies skin in days.

dawn


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Did you ever find a solution for your acne?


----------



## MelanieV (Apr 9, 2009)

Try using a microfiber cloth on your face with a gentle tea tree oil cleanser. If you use a toner (which I suggest) use witch hazel (nothing alcohol based) with some rose or orange water, and use a light moisturizer on your face to help balance you out. You don't want to cause your body to create more oil by stripping your skin completely of moisture.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Why microfiber?


----------



## MelanieV (Apr 9, 2009)

It exfoliates the skin gently. Many exfoliation treatments irritate the skin, leaving it red and raw feeling. Microfiber is effective, yet not abrasive.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

I wouldn't have thought of that. Do they sell special microfiber wash cloths for this?


----------



## ginny63 (Nov 21, 2005)

30 years ago, when my kids were teenagers, my son had deep purple acne sores in his shoulders and up his neck. My sister-in-law had seen an article in Prevention mag about taking zinc to clear up acne. We started using the zinc, in about 10 days there was no sign of acne, and no scars. Do not take zinc on an empty stomach, you will be as sick as the proverbial dog. This is cheap, easy and very effective.


----------



## ihavelotsofkids (Apr 6, 2009)

You can try tea tree oil, undiluted, on your acne. If you can stand the smell, just take a cotton ball and dab it on the affected areas. It worked for my daughter pretty well. It also works great to heal any small cuts, scrapes, etc., bug bites and I use it for seborreah (sp?) which is extemely dry skin...works like a charm. It's also great for fungal issues (like if you have athletes foot or something). Just don't get it in your eyes, in your nose or mouth. And I'm pretty sure it is poisionous to cats so be careful there.


----------



## MelanieV (Apr 9, 2009)

Dreamy said:


> I wouldn't have thought of that. Do they sell special microfiber wash cloths for this?


I have used the ones from Sam's Club or the automotive section. They also have them for sale in Dollar Tree in both the personal products isle and the cleaning tools isle. http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/a...294541&entityType=product&isAlt=false&index=0

This is what they look like at Dollar Tree, as well as in little circular containers.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MelanieV said:


> I have used the ones from Sam's Club or the automotive section. They also have them for sale in Dollar Tree in both the personal products isle and the cleaning tools isle. http://www.dollartree.com/catalog/a...294541&entityType=product&isAlt=false&index=0
> 
> This is what they look like at Dollar Tree, as well as in little circular containers.


Thats neat. I have a Dollar Tree in the next town. I will go there soon, you can't beat the price either. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

I use and have my teen boys using a honey soap - we get it here and we are rural at a Natural food store - it's make in germany i think. It really lasts and works like a charm. Not very expensive and nothing weird about it!


----------



## misplaced (Feb 20, 2009)

4animals said:


> Where can i get some of this lye soap?


I can send ya some 
my daughter just made a whole bunch of it


----------



## freegal (Mar 4, 2005)

My kids are taking futurebiotics acneadvance tablets "for healthy skin & complexion" (dietary supplement) with good results. Vitacost.com has it.


----------

